# Do you order a bunch of woven labels and find someone to sew them OR send the woven label company your shirts?



## najee (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont exactly know the process to this.. Do you order a bunch of labels and just find a service who can sew them on for you? or you send the Woven label company your shirts and they will place them on for you...... ??? lost much


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

najee said:


> I dont exactly know the process to this.. Do you order a bunch of labels and just find a service who can sew them on for you? or you send the Woven label company your shirts and they will place them on for you...... ??? lost much


I have a buddy that has his own line and he sews hem on himself.


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

najee said:


> I dont exactly know the process to this.. Do you order a bunch of labels and just find a service who can sew them on for you? or you send the Woven label company your shirts and they will place them on for you...... ??? lost much


We also sew on our own as well.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

Swagger11 said:


> We also sew on our own as well.


That's the best way to go


----------



## najee (Apr 6, 2010)

oh wow, i had no idea many people do 'em themselves.. what if you have no clue how to sew, any suggestions on that?


----------



## ezhop42 (Jun 25, 2007)

najee said:


> oh wow, i had no idea many people do 'em themselves.. what if you have no clue how to sew, any suggestions on that?


 I make my own and labels for others


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

We use to buy our labels from china, send them to TSC Apparel and they would sew them on to our tshirts. At first we didn't even know that they sewed on labels till one day i went to pick up my orders of t-shirts and had a talk with one of the reps.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

najee said:


> oh wow, i had no idea many people do 'em themselves.. what if you have no clue how to sew, any suggestions on that?


You could always learn. Or find someone in your area to do them for you


----------

